# How Long Will It Take A Clone To Flower Vs. Seeds



## SmokedoutDe-bo

I just cloned my first plant: what is the best way to root a clipping? water or  root hormone? How long will it take a clone to flower vs. planting a seed?


----------



## skunk

1st of all if you read label on rootone or superthrive which is a rooting hormone it generally says 5 weeks to take root as with  seed they sprout out within 4 days and appr. 1ft or higher in 5 weeks depending on the way you try to grow it hydro , outdoors , indoors ,ect. well just tryed to give you a quick answer since noone else has replied yet . you surely will learn more from the senior growers in here than myself .


----------



## skunk

all yes i forgot to answer 2nd ? rooting hormone best 4 cloning .refferably super thrive very potent . i think but not sure rt now cause i used all of mine but it may be 1 drop per gallon of water


----------



## GanjaGuru

Most clones root in 2 weeks.
The best product to use is Oliva's Cloning Gel.
Professionals root their clones in rockwool or oasis cubes, in a cloning tray (2 bux @homedepot) with a humidity dome (2 bux @homedepot), under 2 40-watt flo's.

Growing from clones is better than from seeds because:
-Using sexed clones means no space wasted on males,
-Using clones from a sexually mature plant means you don't have to wait 4--6 weeks like from seed,
-You know what you're getting.


----------



## Diseased Strain

I use a liquid rooting hormone, I dont remember what kind, I root my clones in Rapid rooter plugs. My clones root in about 5 to 7 days.
+ everything guru said.


----------



## skunk

see i told you lol


----------



## SmokedoutDe-bo

i'll try it. everyone can't be wrong!


----------



## K-Dub

I had great luck with seeds and enjoyed growing the kids from babies. I did end up with a lot of extra work along the way because I did not know the sex of the plants! Now my girls are doing great and I will take my first shot at cloning. No wasteful gardening on male plants. (This sounds terribly sexist but I am being literal ;-)


----------



## stevetosh

SmokedoutDe-bo said:
			
		

> I just cloned my first plant: what is the best way to root a clipping? water or root hormone? How long will it take a clone to flower vs. planting a seed?


 
Hi Dude,

The easy answer as soon as change the light to 12/12, if rooted.
In my experience, and it does really depend on the strain, but let&#8217;s put that to one side. I would say once clones are nicely rooted and ready to be moved from the nursery to their final destination, 2 weeks in veg 18/6 then 6 to 8 weeks at 12/12 in flower (I have had excellent results at 6 weeks, Cheese.) Hope that helps answer your question.

With seed you need to purchase/germinate/sex/veg/flower, but if you do use seed, once sexed GROW A MUM!! take cuttings.


----------



## stevetosh

CLONEX gel, is the best.


----------



## monkeybusiness

I don't use any kind of gel or hormone. They get cut and scraped, per Massproducers DIY $35 cloner (here) and they usually root in a week.  Two at the most.


----------



## Hick

Posted...





> 08-22-*2005*, 12:55 AM


----------



## tester

i have used both super thrive and clonex and i must say Clonex beats super thrive hands down


----------



## gangalama

you can bud a rooted clone from a female plant immediately. the cutting isnt a new plant but a copy of the old one, meaning its sexually mature. with A seedling is takes 6 weeks or more to show sex and be ready to clone from or flower. As to the best way to clone...... mist/sprayer systems seem to be the fastest and produce the most vigorous clones. but you cant go wrong with good old rockwool and a quality cloning gel. use flourescent lighting and keep a close eye on em. goodluck


----------



## tester

i have used both super thrive and clonex and clonex seems the better option


----------



## Hick

r.. hXXp://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq3600.html
Quote:
My observations concerning the use of 'Superthrive' are based on something that at least had some loose controls in place. Here is a short article that I wrote a few years
ago regarding the product:

Superthrive or Superjive

The question regarding the value of Superthrive as a miracle tonic for plants is often bandied about in horticultural circles. Over the years, I had read claims that ranged from, &#8220;I put it on my plant, which had never bloomed, and it was in full bloom the next day.&#8221; to, &#8220;It was dead - I put Superthrive on it and the next day it was alive and beautiful, growing better than it ever had before.&#8221; I decided to find out for myself.

If you look for information on the net, you will probably only find the manufacturer&#8217;s claims and anecdotal observations, both so in want of anything that resembles a control. Though my experiments were far from purely scientific, I tried to keep some loose controls in place so that I could make a fair judgment of its value, based my own observations. Here is what I did, what I found, and the conclusions I made about any value the product Superthrive might hold for me.

On four separate occasions, I took multiple cuttings of plants in four different genera. In each case the group of cuttings were taken from the same individual plant to reduce genetic variance. The plant materials I used were: Ficus benjamina, (a tropical weeping fig) Luna apiculata (Peruvian myrtle), Chaenorrhinum minus (a dwarf snapdragon), and an unknown variety of Coleus. In each instance, I prepared cuttings from the same plant and inserted them in a very fast, sterile soil. The containers containing half of the cuttings were immersed/soaked in a Superthrive solution of approximately 1/2 tsp per gallon of water to the upper soil line. The other half of the cuttings were watered in with water only. In subsequent waterings, I would water the &#8220;Superthrive batch&#8221; of cuttings with a solution of 10 drops per gallon and the others with only water. The same fertilizer regimen was followed on both groups of cuttings. In all four instances, the cuttings that I used Superthrive on rooted and showed new growth first. For this reason, it follows that they would naturally exhibit better development, though I could see no difference in overall vitality, once rooted. I can also say that a slightly higher percentage of cuttings rooted that were treated with the Superthrive treatment at the outset. I suspect that is directly related to the effects of the auxin in Superthrive hastening initiation of root primordia before potential vascular connections were destroyed by rot causing organisms.

In particular, something I looked for because of my affinity for a compact form in plants was branch (stem) extension. (The writer is a bonsai practitioner.) Though the cuttings treated with Superthrive rooted sooner, they exhibited the same amount of branch extension. In other words, internode length was approximately equal and no difference in leaf size was noted.

As a second part to each of my &#8220;experiments&#8221;, I divided the group of cuttings that had not been treated with Superthrive into two groups. One of the groups remained on the water/fertilizer only program, while the other group was treated to an additional 10 drops of Superthrive in each gallon of fertilizer solution. Again, the fertilizer regimen was the same for both groups. By summer&#8217;s end, I could detect no difference in bio-mass or vitality between the two groups of plants.

Since I replicated the above experiment in four different trials, using four different plant materials, I am quite comfortable in drawing some conclusions as they apply to me and my growing habits or abilities. First, and based on my observations, I have concluded that Superthrive does hold value for me as a rooting aid, or stimulant if you prefer. I regularly soak the soil, usually overnight, of my newly root-pruned and often bare-rooted repots in a solution of 1/2 tsp Superthrive per gallon of water. Second, and also based on my observations, I no longer bother with its use at any time other than at repotting. No evidence was accumulated through the 4 trials to convince me that Superthrive was of any value as a &#8220;tonic&#8221; for plants with roots that were beyond the initiation or recovery stage.

Interestingly, the first ingredient listed as being beneficial to plants on the Superthrive label is vitamin B-1 (or thiamine). Growing plants are able to synthesize their own vitamin B-1 as do many of the fungi and bacteria having relationships with plant roots, so it's extremely doubtful that vitamin B-1 could be deficient in soils or that a growing plant could exhibit a vitamin B-1 deficiency.

Some will note that I used more of the product than suggested on the container. I wanted to see if any unwanted effects surfaced as well as trying to be sure there was ample opportunity for clear delineation between the groups. I suspect that if a more dilute solution was used, the difference between groups would have been even less clear.

It might be worth noting that since the product contains the growth regulator (hormone) auxin, its overuse can cause defoliation, at least in dicots. The broad-leaf weed killer Weed-B-Gone and the infamous &#8220;Agent Orange&#8220;, a defoliant that saw widespread use in Viet Nam, are little more than synthetic auxin.
Al Fassezke
...and another..
Quote:
hXXp://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/balcony/msg070045533123.htmlAs for Superthrive, two Ph.Ds I studied under both referred to it as "snake oil" coincidentally. One mentioned that independent lab analysis was done on the product at different times by different labs and the ingredients were not even consistent. Also mentioned was that iron and other micronutrients were sometimes added and sometimes not - depending on the batch. There were other problems with mixing ingredients together that would disintegrate each other's compounds on contact. I cannot say any of this is true or not true, since I didn't pursue the matter.
The problem with adding mineral nutrients is that any excess of one element will create deficiencies in others; they bind together into insoluble complexes that the roots cannot absorb. So if you fertilise, and this product says it is no substitute for fertilisers, you could create problems. If the pH of the soil or potting medium drops too low, foliage will show nasty toxicity symptoms.
As I said, I had no interest in this product at the time of these lectures to get the specifics on this research. But Superthrive does not seem to have any credibility in the scientific community from what I can find, only believers. But why should it? "Mystery potion", as I call it, does not list the ingredients that would bind the company to state inspection and product validation.

hXXp://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Rec/rec.arts.bonsai/2005-10/msg00243.html
Quote:
Mike Bennett wrote:

    <You will get NO benefits from Superthrive that you won't get from otherwise
    good horticultural practices. <That means, adequate water, NPK and trace
    elements. Punct!
    And your evidence is? 

Things I grow -- not just bonsai. They're healthy, green, flowering, fruiting, tasty. And not a drop of S'thrive, or Roots I through XXV, or ANY vitamin, or even STP,  is added to the 15-0-15 (garden) and 10-10-10 or 2-5-5 + trace elements (bonsai) fertilizers I use.

and
Science that says vitamin B is harmful (check our archives for sources -- others and I have cited them in the past, and I don't want to extend this silliness too much longer).


    I agree there is a lot of secrecy about Superthrive, but there is a lot of
    secrecy about many products, it's called proprietary information. Give that
    away, everyone goes off and makes it and you lose your market. It's common
    practice among many companies.

It seems to be more than that. It's apparent refusal to submit for govt. labeling requirements. Patents would cover the ingredients list.

Anyway, the guy asked. I gave my more-or-less standard snake-oil answer.

What he spends his money for now, is up to him.
People, when Columbus discovered this country, it was plum full of nuts and berries. And I'm right here to tell you (that) the berries are just about all gone. -- Uncle Dave Macon, musician


----------



## legalize_freedom

Interesting read Hick.  Thanks for reposting it, for us that weren't around this site back then.

I to, tried my hand at the superthrive several yrs ago, because of it's claims, and also found no significant increase in anything...and then I never used it again.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Hick said:
			
		

> What he spends his money for now, is up to him.
> People, when Columbus discovered this country, it was plum full of nuts and berries. And I'm right here to tell you (that) the berries are just about all gone. -- Uncle Dave Macon, musician



Wow... that's a blast from the past...  a real old time banjer picker! :hubba:


----------



## Canna Bus

SUPERthrive *can* be used as a rooting hormone but my choice is Schultz TakeRoot. I use Superthrive for reducing stress in Cloning, Flushing and for General Plant Health at 10 drops per gallon for the first watering and 1 drop per gallon for all subsequent watering's. 

I live in the Emerald Triangle in Northern California. There is more Cannabis grown here than anywhere else in the US. And has been for about *40* plus years. We have our own products developed right here in Humboldt county and have more Growing knowledge here than anywhere else in the world except the Netherlands and they got a lot of that and most of their beginning strains Right Here. My point in saying this is that stores in this area carry what the growers want. And one of those things is SUPERthrive by the gallon.


Up here we don't pay much attention to marketing hype, what does grab our attention is results.


----------

